# Copake Fall 2022 Photos



## onecatahula

A few quick pics from Thursday:


----------



## catfish

Lots of people in line


----------



## pedal4416

More photos please! My parents are there and I’d like to shop via photos!


----------



## mike j

Nice show, a little damp & chilly but great overall. Saw a lot of good Cabers that I hadn't seen in a while & picked up a few goodies.


----------



## mike j

...a few more


----------



## mike j

...and that's all that I got.


----------



## buickmike

That looks like the bikewhoarder


----------



## fordmike65

Anyone know the asking price on the ladies Pacemaker? Contact info? Thank you


----------



## fordmike65

Thanks for all the pics @mike j !


----------



## fordmike65

buickmike said:


> That looks like the bikewhoarder


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Man...bike heaven


----------



## buck hughes

anyone know the price on this wood frame?


----------



## alexander55

Here’s some of my photos.


----------



## alexander55

Some more…


----------



## alexander55

A few more… Thanks it for now from me.


----------



## bikewhorder

more pics. it was dark and wet when the merch started rolling in.


----------



## onecatahula

An outstanding Copake Swap !

. . starting with the Flashlight Brigade in the pitch black 

































a killer 109




2 Eds and a Bob




and wrapping up with Sam, who is certainly outstanding in his field !


----------



## bikewhorder

..... .


----------



## bikewhorder

I think Sam Fitzsimmons had a pretty accurate quote today though.  Somebody was commenting on what a good turn out it was and he said  "yeah' but it's all vendors..."   It did seem like there was a lot more looking than buying going on.


----------



## 1817cent

Looked like a great swap.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## catfish

bikewhorder said:


> I think Sam Fitzsimmons had an a pretty accurate quote today though.  Somebody was commenting on what a good turn out it was and he said  "yeah' but it's all vendors..."   It did seem like there was a lot more looking than buying going on.



Not totally  true. I sold very well. Bought well too.


----------



## bikewhorder

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1712207



 It was a rare happy moment for me these days I had just found that pretty scarce men's Huffman sweetheart's spocket in a pile of junk.


----------



## bikewhorder

catfish said:


> Not totally  true. I sold very well. Bought well too.



 Well I guess you could say the lines between vendors and buyers are pretty blurry at these events.


----------



## Barto

The two hr drive was Autumn at its best!  Arrived to a wet and somewhat soggy field, but you couldn't find a frown in the crowd!


----------



## Springer Tom

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know the asking price on the ladies Pacemaker? Contact info? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 1712206



The seller was a woman from Virginia, don't know her, she was asking $2200


----------



## fordmike65

Springer Tom said:


> The seller was a woman from Virginia, don't know her, she was asking $2200



Thank you


----------



## Krakatoa

Anyone have info for the seller of the shelby western flyer? Please pm me.


----------



## dfa242

Thanks a lot for all the pics, guys - wish I could've been there.


----------



## jungleterry

great pictures ,thank you so much


----------



## catfish




----------



## lgrinnings

Great pics as always folks. Thank you. My plan was to come and set up. I had taken the back half of the week off to prep and attend. I had a rental van reserved, 12 bicycles, 20+ wheels, 8 large Rubbermaid bins of parts, a ton of smalls, and more. I’ve been recovering from surgery on my right knee and thought I was out of the woods. In a cruel case of irony, the prep work for Copake caused significant swelling and pain in my right knee which made the long drive an impossible prospect. I really wish I could have made it. The pictures legitimately help those of us who couldn’t be there. Thank you for making time to both take the pictures and then post them online for us to enjoy.


----------



## jungleterry

Cool bike did this one sell ?


----------



## Barto

I’m at the auction, This Bronco just sold for $44,000.00!!!!  WOW!!!


----------



## Nashman

alexander55 said:


> A few more… Thanks it for now from me.
> 
> View attachment 1712301
> 
> View attachment 1712302
> 
> View attachment 1712303
> 
> View attachment 1712304
> 
> View attachment 1712305
> 
> View attachment 1712306
> 
> View attachment 1712307
> 
> View attachment 1712308
> 
> View attachment 1712309
> 
> View attachment 1712310
> 
> View attachment 1712311
> 
> View attachment 1712312
> 
> View attachment 1712313
> 
> View attachment 1712314
> 
> View attachment 1712315
> 
> View attachment 1712316
> 
> View attachment 1712317



Thanks so much for all the great pictures!! It's REALLY appreciated!


----------



## Nashman

Barto said:


> I’m at the auction, This Bronco just sold for $44,000.00!!!!  WOW!!!View attachment 1712705



Right on, thanks Bart! Finger on the pulse. Now quit looking at the girls!!.....Ha!! Hey, nothing wrong with "multi-tasking"?


----------



## Barto

Nashman said:


> Right on, thanks Bart! Finger on the pulse. No quit looking at the girls!!.....Ha!! Hey, nothing wrong with "multi-tasking"?



Dag Bob, are you here watching me watching them?😳😆😆


----------



## Princeton




----------



## Princeton




----------



## Krakatoa

Who had the Western Flyer?


Princeton said:


> View attachment 1712758
> 
> View attachment 1712759
> 
> View attachment 1712760
> 
> View attachment 1712761
> 
> View attachment 1712762
> 
> View attachment 1712763
> 
> View attachment 1712764
> 
> View attachment 1712765
> 
> View attachment 1712766
> 
> View attachment 1712767


----------



## bikewhorder

Krakatoa said:


> Who had the Western Flyer?



  The blue Shelby? That belonged to Paul.  I don't think it sold.


----------



## rustyjones

Krakatoa said:


> Who had the Western Flyer?



Yep, that would be mine.


----------



## jungleterry

Was this one for sale on part of auction ?


----------



## Princeton

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 1712832
> 
> Was this one for sale on part of auction ?



 For sale outside at the swap…


----------



## jungleterry

Wow did it sell love to put that with my ladies


----------



## alexander55

Top seller at the auction.


----------



## Barto

So I made the 2 hr drive back to Copake this AM to participate in the auction.  Absolutely gorgeous drive on Rt 90 and 22!  Wow, the leaves are just on fire!!!!
Got there early and scoped out a true 1937 Hawthorne Zep!  Few others shows interest but I was fortunate and got it!!
My 1st Copake was pretty successful - can’t wait till next year - gonna be looking for a Truss Frame bike!!!
Thx,
Bart


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Thank you for all the fantastic pictures everyone!  It looks like both the swap and auction were great fun if you were there in person. 

I hope others were not experiencing the internet lag times a few others including myself had; I was bidding concurrently at a motorcycle auction in the UK and there were no lag times with that one 🧐😢

It will be exciting to see tomorrow's Sunday Show and Tell; please set your alarm early @jd56, this is like Christmas weekend for many of us!  There are bound to be some great reveals.  Everyone seems to be "mum" on this little duralimun $2,000 beauty; will we find out the new owner?  Does any one know who owns/owned the engine below?  If so please shoot me a PM.


----------



## pedal4416

I wish I had these photos earlier! Some good stuff! Thank you


New Mexico Brant said:


> Thank you for all the fantastic pictures everyone!  It looks like both the swap and auction were great fun if you were there in person.
> 
> I hope others were not experiencing the internet lag times a few others including myself had; I was bidding concurrently at a motorcycle auction in the UK and there were no lag times with that one 🧐😢
> 
> It will be exciting to see tomorrow's Sunday Show and Tell; please set your alarm early @jd56, this is like Christmas weekend for many of us!  There are bound to be some great reveals.  Everyone seems to be "mum" on this little duralimun $2,000 beauty; will we find out the new owner?  Does any one know who owns/owned the engine below?  If so please shoot me a PM.
> 
> View attachment 1713098
> View attachment 1713099



@New Mexico Brant I believe my father bought the engine


----------



## tanksalot

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know the asking price on the ladies Pacemaker? Contact info? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 1712206



$2,500 I believe.


----------



## Rusthound

The swap pictures was nice to see "people" walking in the isles and carrying stuff.  I had noticed that some of the other swaps seemed pretty slow.  A friend who works at a decent sized auction house told me that  prices have soften a lot in just the past few months.


----------



## Rust_Trader

I want that tricycle, it was already sold when i asked .


----------



## ratrodz

Probably the best picture of this little guy! Loaded in the van!! Big thanks to @Glenn Rhein!!


----------



## catfish

Rusthound said:


> The swap pictures was nice to see "people" walking in the isles and carrying stuff.  I had noticed that some of the other swaps seemed pretty slow.  A friend who works at a decent sized auction house told me that  prices have soften a lot in just the past few months.



Not just carrying stuff, but pushing stuff to. A lot of bikes rolled by. Some very nice stuff changed hands.


----------



## JOEL

I couldn’t believe you left early Pete. Did you buy anything or just take pictures?

Many lots went cheap. My van is packed to the ceiling.


----------



## phantom

Barto said:


> I’m at the auction, This Bronco just sold for $44,000.00!!!!  WOW!!!View attachment 1712705



Those guys up front look like the British invasion.


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Here a few better ones


----------



## Nashman

Barto said:


> So I made the 2 hr drive back to Copake this AM to participate in the auction.  Absolutely gorgeous drive on Rt 90 and 22!  Wow, the leaves are just on fire!!!!
> Got there early and scoped out a true 1937 Hawthorne Zep!  Few others shows interest but I was fortunate and got it!!
> My 1st Copake was pretty successful - can’t wait till next year - gonna be looking for a Truss Frame bike!!!
> Thx,
> Bart
> 
> View attachment 1713036
> 
> View attachment 1713037
> 
> View attachment 1713038
> 
> View attachment 1713039



Wow Bart!!  That's SUPER nice!  Congrats!! Great pictures too. Looks ( you...in a good humane politically correct way...ha!!) like the cat that ate the canary!!
Right on!!  Bob


----------



## Barto

Nashman said:


> Wow Bart!!  That's SUPER nice!  Congrats!! Great pictures too. Looks ( you...in a good humane politically correct way...ha!!) like the cat that ate the canary!!
> Right on!!  Bob



Lol, that exactly how I felt!  I expected the price to be more - got lucky!!!
Bart


----------

